# Оцените аккордион



## bonzo (3 Авг 2010)

Помогите оценить аккордеон Spranger Amoretta. В рабочем виде. Постараюсь фотки выложить.. пишите мне очень будет интересно так как хочу его продать.


----------



## bombastic (3 Авг 2010)

цена около 15-20 тыс рублей, продают и за 30, но их никто не берет, зависит от города


----------



## bonzo (4 Авг 2010)

Я смотрю тут его и за 60 тис. продают! )) Интересно надеется на что-то..


----------



## bonzo (14 Фев 2011)

Ну, а реальная цена ему в Москве?


----------



## zet10 (14 Фев 2011)

Бесплатно не нужен!Вот его реальная цена!,если только на запчасти кому))


----------



## bonzo (15 Фев 2011)

)) Шутник.. свой на запчасти продай! ))


----------



## zet10 (16 Фев 2011)

Дорогой Побратим!Вы на достаточно специализированом сайте,попросили оценить ваш"инструмент".Если вы считаете ,что мои слова пусты и я говорю это для того что сбить вашу цену это ваша проблема!Что касаемо меня ,то по моему скромному мнению,такие "эсклюзивы" надо выносить на утилизацию.Опять таки подчеркну ,что это мое мнение,но если вы найдете на этот "страдивари "покупателя,буду рад за вас.


----------



## Новиков Игорь (16 Фев 2011)

Полностью солидарен с Zet 10, только какие у этой рухляди запчасти ? Разве,что клавиши, куда-нибудь сгодятся.А так поставить его на полку для интерьера и не забывать пыль смахивать.В таком виде он долго еще поживет.У Мирека в музее к стенам и не такое прибито.


----------



## SibBayan (16 Фев 2011)

У такого инструмента ремонт дороже цены, за которую его можно продать. На выброс (даже на запчасти не подходит)


----------



## zet10 (16 Фев 2011)

SibBayan.ru писал:


> На выброс


Однозначно!


----------



## Арамас (16 Фев 2011)

дедушке какому нибудь подарить-пусть разгоняет тоску..
как то смотрел по ТВ нар.артист Светин играет на простеньком ,говорит :"выбросили,
а попиликаю-душа оттаивает."
кому то сгодится..


----------



## borissz (16 Фев 2011)

zet10 писал:


> Вы на достаточно специализированом сайте


zet10 писал:


> Что касаемо меня ,то по моему скромному мнению,такие "эсклюзивы" надо выносить на утилизацию.


Не совсем согласен с этими, безапелляционными в последнее время, оценками и категоричностью. Которая, как утверждал Ф.М.Достоевский, свойственна невеждам. У шахматистов, несмотря на рейтинги и разницу в силе игры от начинающего до супергроссмейстера, есть замечательный девиз: Gens Una Sumus!
Что в переводе с латыни означает "Мы-одна семья!"
Если вы хотите превратить сайт в место встречи воинствующих эстетов от музыки, или преследуете своекорыстные цели по втюхиванию дорогих клавишно-кнопковых моделей, то необязательно снановиться в позу рафинированного сноба. Не все рассекают на "мерсах", кото-то выкатывает из гаража и "запоры". И Мирек прибивал на стенку рухлядь, не потому, что он был недалёк. А просто хотел подчеркнуть, что под этот вальс на этом приборе 50-60-х также танцевали влюблённые и уже поэтому он представляет определённую ценность...
Малыш, впервые трогающий клавишу, бывает потрясён звуковым отзывом инструмента, необязательно "Юпитера". Увы, в наше подлое время всё, или почти всё, измеряется в дензнаках. И первая мысль при виде инструмента уже почти естественна: А сколько это может стоить? Это, понятное дело, раздражает. Ну давайте повесим на главной странице сайта объяву: Лохам (не окончившим Гнесинку и прочую консу) - на сайт не заходить!. А если и заходить, то не задавать глупых вопросов.
Истинного интеллигента, какими почти подразумеваются музыканты, как раз и отличает умение скрывать раздражение. Совсем не обязательно каждый раз поститься: хлам, утиль, барахло, на свалку... Излишний апломб здесь просто неуместен.


----------



## MAN (17 Фев 2011)

*borissz*, Вы замечательно высказались и я вобщем-то практически во всём разделяю Ваши мысли, но обратите внимание на самое начало темы:
bonzo писал:


> Помогите оценить аккордеон Spranger Amoretta..., так как хочу его продать.


 Какова же будет Ваша оценка? Интиллигентная и без апломба. Я лично присоединяю свой голос к *Арамас*у: 
Арамас писал:


> Дедушке какому-нибудь подарить - пусть разгоняет тоску.


Не обязательно дедушке, но именно ПОДАРИТЬ!

Девиз шахматистов мне очень даже по душе. Я тоже хотел бы, чтобы он всегда и всюду действовал и в среде музыкальной! Ещё бы, ведь я сам как раз из самых её низов - я любитель (или лох, если Вам больше нравится такое выражение), не окончивший не только Гнесинку, но даже и музыкальное образовательное учреждение начального звена в роли ученика никогда не посещавший. Однако, в отличие от автора темы, музыкальные инструменты (пусть и древние и мало на что годные) меня интересуют с точки зрения музыки, а не как товар для продажи! 
Человек, аккордеонами судя по всему не интересующийся, "откопал" где-то старинный "ширпотреб" и желает знать мнение компетентных людей за сколько он его может "втюхать". Ему вполне вежливо отвечают, что ценности данный экземпляр никакой по сути дела не представляет и, в частности, в Москве спроса на такие инструменты нет, разве что на запчасти. В ответ - грубость: bonzo писал:


> )) Шутник.. свой на запчасти продай! ))


И кто же тут интеллигентен, а кто проявляет апломб?


----------



## zet10 (17 Фев 2011)

borissz писал:


> Если вы хотите превратить сайт в место встречи воинствующих эстетов от музыки, или преследуете своекорыстные цели по втюхиванию дорогих клавишно-кнопковых моделей, то необязательно снановиться в позу рафинированного сноба


Это Вы о чем?Автор попросил оценить свой инструмент,я ему отписал сколько он стоит реально,если вы такой "спец" ни кто не мешает пойти и купить этот"инструмент".Ну а если Вы borissz,столь талерантны и интеллигентны , откройте свою отдельную тему,я с удовольствием там с Вами побеседую и о Достоевском и о шахматистах и о "подлом времени"...


----------



## Jupiter (17 Фев 2011)

Взгляд на европейские цены на эти и подобные "раритеты"- цены от 50 до 200 евро. Кому надо- могу послать через проводников поездов. Но пересылка выйдет дороже некоторых экземпляров. 
Меня тут для музея попросили найти рабочий,с оригинальными голосами аккордеон.Купил- за 20 евро. Переслал за 50 евро.Но шикарный Клигенталь- весь в узорах,1938 года выпуска.НЕ СЕРИЙНЫЙ!! Так о каких 20 тысячах разговор? Если такие цены- так я начну собирать здесь подобные.Что бы не быть голословным- вот ссылка на первый попавшийся майт в Гуглэ http://www.allegro.archiver.pl/akordeon-amoretta-spranger-96-basow-604-183129.ht
ml
Польский сайт - цена 610 злотых,что по курсу сейчас 100 евро.Приписка- торг...


----------



## bonzo (10 Мар 2011)

Ребята я уже рад, что у нас есть разговор! Я не стремлюсь его продать за 1000000, а просто разобраться какую ценность он представляет! Веадь ЦЕННОСТЬ это положительная или отрицательная значимость объектов окружающего мира для человека!! Спасибо всем!! Я так понял буду искать дедушку.


----------



## mikes7 (14 Мар 2011)

Да всё что тут сказано правда, могу подтвердить своим горьким опытом... Но есть одно но. Я тоже как и bonzo не разбирался в продаже и покупке аккордионов, загорелся купить себе новый аккордеон, так как моей Шуи 3/4 мне уже не хватало. Поехал и купил по объявлению с рук аккордион Firotti немецкий, как потом выяснил 59 года. Он тоже был в отличном состоянии, даже издавал весьма не плохой хвук... я его и взял. Ну потом и понял что взял... Обратился к мастеру за мелким ремонтом, он сказал мне что это хлам и выбрасить на помойку его надо. Поиграв на нём несколько дней, понял что моя Шуя по сравнению с ним просто сокровище! Решил его продать. Выставил сначала на авито, потом надоело ждать, отдал в комиссионный за 4000 р. Купили на следующий день. Я был жутко рад, когда я его продал! Я к тому что такой аккордеон вполне реально продать, и даже очень реально! 

Вообще многое зависит от его функционального состояния. Если он хоть как-то звучит на всех, ну или почти всех регистрах, если у него внутри ещё ничего не отвалилось, клавиши не западают и все работают, то продать его действительно реально за 5000 р. Если очень постраться то можно и за 6-7, но это конечно если очень повезёт да и то, в комиссионном за такую цену его не возьмут. 

Похоже по виду он как и мой, годов 50-60х выпуска. А на таких старичков есть спрос, только когда цена соответствующая. Да и к тому же сколько таких как я, которые действительно немного о этом знают! Да просто куча! Увидят красивую вещь, у купят недумая!=) И ещё посоветую его в комисионный магазин отдать, там дело быстрее пойдёт=)


----------



## zet10 (14 Мар 2011)

Ну не знаю как в Питере,а в Москве не один уважающий себя музыкальный магазин(специализированый) ,такой аккордеон не возьмет,т.к потом после покупки,покупатели приходят и начинают требовать вернуть деньги(знаю это по собственому опыту у самого два магазина).Есть конечно закон что комиссионый товар возврату и обмену не подлежит,но тем не менее случаи были!Сами понимаете нервы дороже!...Если по обьявлению продавать ,тут другое дело!Людей которые покупают хлам лишь бы дешево было много,так что вполне вероятно!Как говорится скупой платит дважды!Хотя опять же говорю может и своему магазину в минус но для людей,по обьявлениям гораздо выгоднее покупать б/у инструменты, чем в магазине,экономия в ДВА РАЗА!Самое главное что б с вами был специалист и тогда это будет очень выгодная покупка!Нет смысла брать вещь в комиссионке и переплачивать магазину! К примеру когда я отдаю инструмент по просьбе ,а не с прилавка человек экономит с новой вещи 40 %,теперь если не сложно посчитайте если речь идет допустим о Итальянце какая сумма получается!


----------

